
A pre-Facebook project by Mark Zuckerberg that ended up on Slashdot in 2003 - kick
https://news.slashdot.org/story/03/04/21/110236/machine-learning-and-mp3s
======
Hnrobert42
Be careful. It’s really difficult to back out of that link (at least on
mobile).

